# My Welcome Packet (for Bellacat)



## Allsmiles7282

(and anyone else who is interested)

Since you asked, here you go girl....







Okay here goes,  

-The Blue- This is my "policies and information" Sheet.  
On it I have my session fee, what it covers, and how many images they are guaranteed.  
I then have information regarding my ordering policies..
- the $150 minimum order 
- Images online for 7 days only 
- the $50.00 republish fee if I have to republish their gallery 
- images not ordered will be deleted 
- images ordered are kept on file for two years
- all orders are to be paid in full before processing.
Also I have information regarding final prints:
- final order delivered in approx. 2 to 3 weeks
- All portraits are sprayed to protect against dust, light, etc. 
Then on the back I have all my copyright information:
- I'll sue you
- I'll sue you
- I'll sue you
- just kidding.  I politely state the laws concerning this.

Below that is a place for them to fill out all their info: 
-Name
-Date
-Mailing Address
-Phone
-Children's names and ages

And then I have a VERY improtant sentence that reads "By signing this portrait agreement you are agreeing that you have fully read, understand, and agree to the information on this card."  The I sign and date and have them sign and date it.  I have a note below that that tells them they must sign and send this form back to me with their session fee before their date is officially reserved on my calendar.  (I also tell them this on the phone so they know they need to read the info!)

This card is the most improtant because it protects me from people saying "well I didn't know" etc.


-The Brown Card- My "General Information" card
On this card I have all kinds of useful information that stops clients from calling me with a million and one common questions.  
First I have Clothing Information
- simple goes a long way, no busy patterns
- no logos or words
- loose fitting clothes because kids dont like tight, binding clothes, usually they get irritated with this
- Hats and other accesories are welcomed and are ADORABLE and I mention that I have some if they dont have one
- Bare skin on newborns is classic and my fave but if you must put them in clothing, dont plan on too many clothing changes, they get pissed
- Trendy looks are cool and I can suggest websites if you want to buy them a new outfit for the shoot

Then I talk about the session and what to expect:
- I'll arrive early to bring in all my stuff, get setup
- I start by toucing base with you and getting to know what exactly you are looking for as to guide my shooting (an entire wall gallery or just an album, or cards or whatever)
- I like to take time to get to know your child and let them get used to me before shooting
- Please give me a little space with your child so they do not feel as though they have to "preform" for you with me

Then I have a blurb about not saying "Cheese" during my shoots.  I tell parents that this word is not allowed during my shoot because it produces manufactured smiles..blah blah blah


-The Pink Sheet- The Welcome Sheet

On the front I have a personal welcome letter from me thanking them for their business and letting them know that I'm looking forward to meeting them.  On the back I just have some of my pricing info.  This one is easy.

The White Card- Gets them thinking...

This is actually a trifold that has information to get them thinking about things.  I include tape measures (from the dollar store) in my welcome packets so that they can measure and see that an 11x14 isnt really that big.  This sheet goes room by room and gets them thinking about what the want to order, where they want to hang it, and what size.  It's mostly just a place for them to make notes and then they bring it with them to their ordering session.

So that's it.  The cards I designed in photoshop and had them press printed through my lab.  The envelopes I order from papersource.com.  The whole thing costs me around $4 per packet.  I only send it to people who have already booked and paid a deposit with me. (Otherwise I'd lose money sending these to people just inquiring!) Ofcourse I dress all the language up and make it sound pretty, but this is the main idea.

Hope this helps.  Let me know if you have any other questions.

P.S. We don't have green shag carpet in our house, my hubby wanted to be helpful and took this picture for me and for some reason decided to take it on our welcome mat.  LOL sometimes he just makes me giggle.


----------



## djscarrd

Wow thanks for this post. Kinda gives me ideas for my clients.


----------



## Sideburns

I hope you spell guaranteed right in the brochure...lol.

Also...is it smart to delete the pics they don't order?  What if they just can't get all of them, and want more later?  I'd say keep even those ones...it's not hard to save a few jpegs on an external HD just in case.


----------



## Allsmiles7282

Sideburns said:


> I hope you spell guaranteed right in the brochure...lol.
> 
> Also...is it smart to delete the pics they don't order?  What if they just can't get all of them, and want more later?  I'd say keep even those ones...it's not hard to save a few jpegs on an external HD just in case.



This is actually a selling technique.  I never actually delete them but if a client thinks you are going to delete them, they'll atleast buy a 4x6 of it just so they feel like that image is "safe."  People cannot stand the idea of you deleting a picture of their precious baby!


----------



## bellacat

awesome...you rock! thanks for posting


----------



## Allsmiles7282

Anytime.


----------



## nkmaurer

What a great idea!

I am currently working on a price list/brochure. Is that what you use or do you have something different? I am currently using a 4.5x5 folded card that I order through my lab but I need to fit more info on it and it is too small. Any suggestions on that?

I need to work on a copyright form also to have people sign. What if there is not enough time for you to mail the form and for them to mail it back before the session? 

Also, I was just curious on how people acted when you say you only keep what they order? It is a great idea. Would it be hard to change my way to doing that when I have been telling people I keep the images for a couple years? Do you ever get people saying, why don't you keep them all and burn them on a cd?

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Allsmiles7282

nkmaurer said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> I am currently working on a price list/brochure. Is that what you use or do you have something different? I am currently using a 4.5x5 folded card that I order through my lab but I need to fit more info on it and it is too small. Any suggestions on that?
> 
> I need to work on a copyright form also to have people sign. What if there is not enough time for you to mail the form and for them to mail it back before the session?
> 
> Also, I was just curious on how people acted when you say you only keep what they order? It is a great idea. Would it be hard to change my way to doing that when I have been telling people I keep the images for a couple years? Do you ever get people saying, why don't you keep them all and burn them on a cd?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!




Well let me start off by saying that when I first started, I was good with photos but BAD at business.  I used to let people walk all over me and I made very little money.  Then I decided NO MORE.  Now, I teach my clients how they treat me, not vice versa.  I mean, I'm nice, but I state my policies up front and lay it out there for them.

Changing my ordering structure to the one I have now has increased my sales three times.  I used to do a lot of shoots where people spent a little money, and now I do way less shoots, but people spend more money.  So, I work less and make the same or more.

People can't stand the thought of me deleting their child's photo.  I think there is that "what if I change my mind in a month and wish I had ordered #whatever?!?  Oh I better go ahead and order it now, just in case, that way she'll keep them on file."

It works for me.  When people ask (and only one person has) why I do this, I explain that I shoot in RAW which is a crazy large file and I simply do not have enough room to keep everyone's RAW files.  And they go "Oh okay."  Simple as that.

But you have to get tough.  When I do my ordering sessions, I ALWAYS make a slideshow DVD presentation to music and they ALWAYS buy it. (for $100) They'll ask "if I don't buy it, what are you going to do with it?"  I tell them flat out, I'll destroy it and throw it out.  Again, they cant stand the thought of it and always buy it.

Tricks like this is how you make money.  I've learned that it isnt enough to be a good photographer, you have to be a good business person too.

BTW, my cards are simply 5x7 press printed flat cards through my lab.


----------



## nkmaurer

I am definitely going to think about doing that.....and look into making a packet, or something like it. What are your thoughts on if I made it for e-mail and print? For those who know what they are doing with e-mail it would save on costs......


I'm glad you brought up the DVD thing.....I've been thinking about selling them for $100 with a minimum order....not sure what that is yet. But, what do you do about music??? RIght now when they come to order I show them a slideshow put to music  and just hope noone realizes I shouldn't be using the music. But, I absolutely cannot stand dead silence!


----------



## Allsmiles7282

nkmaurer said:


> I am definitely going to think about doing that.....and look into making a packet, or something like it. What are your thoughts on if I made it for e-mail and print? For those who know what they are doing with e-mail it would save on costs......
> 
> 
> I'm glad you brought up the DVD thing.....I've been thinking about selling them for $100 with a minimum order....not sure what that is yet. But, what do you do about music??? RIght now when they come to order I show them a slideshow put to music  and just hope noone realizes I shouldn't be using the music. But, I absolutely cannot stand dead silence!




I paid royaltes for three or four songs so that I can use them.  I use the same songs for everyone...they never know! lol


----------



## nkmaurer

Could you tell me where you got them and how much???


----------



## Allsmiles7282

nkmaurer said:


> Could you tell me where you got them and how much???



WHCC.com...I don't remember how much they charge.  I want to say like $12.00 for a pack of 25?


----------



## nkmaurer

I hate to keep bugging you, but I can't find on WHCC where you can buy songs???


----------



## Allsmiles7282

Oh songs...I contacted whatever studio owned the rights to whatever songs I want to use.  I know BMG is one of them.


----------



## nkmaurer

oh ok....I will definitely look into that

So, I was reading over your 1st post again.... Where it said 150.00 minimum order, do you collect that ahead of time with the session fee? If not what keeps them from not ordering that much?


----------



## Allsmiles7282

Yup I collect it up front because "money spent is money forgotten" so by the time they do their ordering session, they dont mind dropping $300 more because they dont feel like they are spending much.  Ya know?

I also offer collections (packages) ranging from $1000 to $3000 and if they pre-pay a package, then I waive their session fee.  Rich people tend to do this because they feel like they are saving the $100 but really I end up making more money this way.  So...it's all about pricing things juuuuust right.


----------



## Sweetsomedays

Thanks for posting this Allsmiles. It's awesome! And your business strategy tips rock


----------



## nkmaurer

yeah, that all makes since..........these next 6 weeks I am spending learning learning learning!!!! Well, obviously I will always be learning but I have a list of what I want to do.

I assume if you collect money up front that you take credit cards  
I know I need to start dong that but dang......it sounds confusing getting set up and all that. I never use credit cards myself besides business stuff haha...  Currently I have all my finances on excel sheets I made, but looking to change to quickbooks for next year.


----------



## Allsmiles7282

e-merchant solutions is a company that can help you set up taking credit cards.  I hate them but people like to pay with them so its a necessary evil.

I charge them a "connivence fee" because I will be charged 2% of each transaction.  (BTW I chrge them 3% lol)


----------



## bellacat

this is all great info. It is very generous for you to show us your packet and offer your help. Thanks.

I am going to start working on a packet like this for the new year. Your packet is simple but full of information. I currently only have a model release form but I know I will need so much more as I gain more experience and my photographs are worthy of pro caliber.

As for the music, how do you go about contacting the studio who holds the rights to the songs? What do you tell them?

TIA


----------



## Allsmiles7282

I pick whatever song.  For instance, one song that I wanted was Seasons by Nichole Nordemann.  So you look up the studio or in her case person that owns the rights.  (You can usualy find this info on a CD jacket) Then you contact them and say "I'm a photog, I'd really love to use the song seasons on my website and with DVD slideshow, is there a liscence to the song that I can buy?"  And then they'll give you a yes or no answer, some do say no but others say yes.  Think of it like software, you just have to buy your copy of it.


----------



## MACollum

Wow, AllSmiles, you're just full of useful information. I bookmarked this thread and will keep coming back for more. I'm nowhere near being able to charge for portraits but I'm hopeful. Great information and thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## tarpleyg

> I charge them a "connivence fee" because I will be charged 2% of each transaction.  (BTW I chrge them 3% lol)


You are aware that you are not supposed to do that per the contract you signed with your merchant account(s) provider, right?  If you didn't have that stipulation, you're probably the one and only person to not have it.

If you want to provide the convenience of paying by credit card to your customers, it just a cost of doing business.  Adjust your prices accordingly and don't be greedy.

Greg


----------



## Allsmiles7282

I have no such contract.  

As far as me being "greedy" and it being a "cost of doing business"  I disagree on both accounts wholeheartedly!  It is not my decision that someone insists upon using a credit card, I give and encourage the option of using a personal check.  And the 3% instead of 2% covers the monthly fee that I am charged on top of 2%.

I'm not greedy, I'm a business person and my business is my livelyhood.


----------



## MACollum

tarpleyg said:


> You are aware that you are not supposed to do that per the contract you signed with your merchant account(s) provider, right? If you didn't have that stipulation, you're probably the one and only person to not have it.
> 
> If you want to provide the convenience of paying by credit card to your customers, it just a cost of doing business. Adjust your prices accordingly and don't be greedy.
> 
> Greg


 
This isn't something I know much about (especially merchant account contracts) but I'm going to comment anyway. There are lots of places in my area that will charge a fee for credit card transactions. Usually this applies to charges under a set amount. The best example I can think of is the pet store where my dh buys mice to feed his snakes. They charge $.50 to use the card. They also charge extra for everything, including the containers they put the mice in. No one in any business is giving out free stuff. Even when it's "free" it's usually been included in the price.

I always see commercials for car lots where they're offering some great-sounding deal. The fine print at the bottom of the screen says that the final price will be affected. One year they were "including" an ATV. I think people would come in expecting to get something free when in reality the price of the ATV was being tacked onto the loan and the bank was collecting interest on it as well.

If the customers don't want to pay the charge they have other options: cash, check, money order, cashier's check, etc. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wildmaven

Allsmiles7282 said:


> And the 3% instead of 2% covers the monthly fee that I am charged on top of 2%.


 
That's how we do it at the gallery, too.


----------



## tarpleyg

MACollum said:


> This isn't something I know much about (especially merchant account contracts) but I'm going to comment anyway. There are lots of places in my area that will charge a fee for credit card transactions. Usually this applies to charges under a set amount. The best example I can think of is the pet store where my dh buys mice to feed his snakes. They charge $.50 to use the card. They also charge extra for everything, including the containers they put the mice in. No one in any business is giving out free stuff. Even when it's "free" it's usually been included in the price.
> 
> I always see commercials for car lots where they're offering some great-sounding deal. The fine print at the bottom of the screen says that the final price will be affected. One year they were "including" an ATV. I think people would come in expecting to get something free when in reality the price of the ATV was being tacked onto the loan and the bank was collecting interest on it as well.
> 
> If the customers don't want to pay the charge they have other options: cash, check, money order, cashier's check, etc. Just my 2 cents.



And in doing so, every single one of them are in violation of their agreements with Visa, MasterCard, and sometimes American Express.  If you accept these cards and charge a surcharge, you are breaking their rules and in some states it is a crime.  Not saying it isn't done a lot.  I'm just saying that if you have to resort to these tactics, maybe you should be reevaluating your prices.

You _can_ offer a "cash discount", which amounts to the same thing, but I would encourage you to word it so that it says that on any paperwork you may have floating around.

You can read up on it more here if you like -- http://www.gofso.com/Premium/LE/06_le_ic/fg/fg-merchants.html

Greg


----------



## nkmaurer

Would anyone else have any other welcome packages or brochures to share???


----------



## MACollum

tarpleyg said:


> And in doing so, every single one of them are in violation of their agreements with Visa, MasterCard, and sometimes American Express. If you accept these cards and charge a surcharge, you are breaking their rules and in some states it is a crime. Not saying it isn't done a lot. I'm just saying that if you have to resort to these tactics, maybe you should be reevaluating your prices.
> 
> You _can_ offer a "cash discount", which amounts to the same thing, but I would encourage you to word it so that it says that on any paperwork you may have floating around.
> 
> You can read up on it more here if you like -- http://www.gofso.com/Premium/LE/06_le_ic/fg/fg-merchants.html
> 
> Greg


 
Definitely something to think about. I've never sold a picture and won't be doing so anytime in the near future. I will definitely look further into this if I ever do. Thanks for the heads up.

Do you have any idea why this would be so? I only ask because businesses have to recoup their costs and since I know nothing about business in general, I can't imagine why they would care. I always went under the assumption that it costs them money to conduct the transaction so it was their way of recouping the cost. The link you provided was eye-opening, though I've never had much problem using credit cards. I use my Visa bank card for everything. Ever since I got it I rarely carry cash and only write checks to pay my bills. I found it interesting that my state (Oklahoma) specifically does not allow surcharges. I know of several businesses locally that could be in hot water over this if anyone pushed the matter.


----------



## JDS

There are some very good ideas here.  I need to put together a similar packet so that I can get all of the information to my clients first thing so that they'll be well informed going in to the shoot and have fewer questions/concerns later on.


----------



## Sweetsomedays

I have a question about the spraying of the photos. Does your lab do that or do you do that??


----------



## Allsmiles7282

My lab.  It's an option but I always do it.


----------



## nkmaurer

so I have been checking into buying royalties to songs to put on DVDs and I am kinda confused...

I have a friend in Nashville that sings....he says that everytime he has a cd made he has to pay so much for each song (I'm assuming to the songwriter) He didn't know since I am selling the DVDs if that is what applies also? Just trying to figure out a little more info before I start song searching and trying to find out about how much it is going to cost.


----------



## elsaspet

Great that you shared that!  Nice packet!


----------



## wildmaven

tarpleyg said:


> And in doing so, every single one of them are in violation of their agreements with Visa, MasterCard, and sometimes American Express. If you accept these cards and charge a surcharge, you are breaking their rules and in some states it is a crime.


 
Not if you're upfront with it, telling them that the 3% covers the credit card charge AND your handling of it.


----------



## tarpleyg

wildmaven said:


> Not if you're upfront with it, telling them that the 3% covers the credit card charge AND your handling of it.


Did you even bother to read the stuff in the link I posted?  Telling them or not has no bearing on it.

Greg


----------



## wildmaven

tarpleyg said:


> Did you even bother to read the stuff in the link I posted? Telling them or not has no bearing on it.
> 
> Greg


 
Rawrf! Down boy! :lmao:

Our business practices have been looked over by our accountant AND our lawyer, and the both say that it is fine. Perhaps I should have been more clear as to who we are charging this to. We are an artist co-op. Artists pay us a monthly fee to display their work in our gallery, and we also charge 10% commission when their work sells. If the customer uses a credit card, we also deduct 3% from what the artist gets. The customer is not charged the 3%, just the artist.


----------



## elsaspet

While I wouldn't not have worded it quite that way, Greg is right.
However, I know photogs who have done it for years with no reprecussions.
I take Visa and Mastercard, but I just put it in the category that they will probably jump up a package when using it, which is all good for me.
I'm still suprised though how many people, even with the option, just cut a check.
Anyhoo, it's something to think about.


----------



## tarpleyg

wildmaven said:


> Rawrf! Down boy! :lmao:
> 
> Our business practices have been looked over by our accountant AND our lawyer, and the both say that it is fine. Perhaps I should have been more clear as to who we are charging this to. We are an artist co-op. Artists pay us a monthly fee to display their work in our gallery, and we also charge 10% commission when their work sells. If the customer uses a credit card, we also deduct 3% from what the artist gets. The customer is not charged the 3%, just the artist.


Sounds as if you have a unique scenario there.  Again, I will reiterate that you CAN offer a "cash discount" in most cases which equates to the same thing.  I know it makes no sense but it's all in how you word it.

Greg


----------



## ironsidephoto

great stuff.

( i also print through whcc. they're great! )


----------



## nkmaurer

so I am pretty excited now....I don't know if it was this thread or another that recommended vistaprint. I figured out that a standard postcard size 4/4 100 quantity would be around $0.35 each! Obviously cheaper if both sides isn't color and larger quantity. So much cheaper than the labs I use! Also they sell envelopes that you can design. Don't know how hard that is though. 

I love the holder that is in the picture, but I am trying to cut costs as much as possible. Maybe lookng to give this a try for this year and maybe in years to come get better and better......now it is design time  And once I get to it, I know I will be asking on how to word all the copyright stuff and the 'important' sheet they sign and send back.

Do you include a self addressed envelope for them to send back the signed form since they are supposed to send it before there appt???


----------



## Allsmiles7282

nkmaurer said:


> Do you include a self addressed envelope for them to send back the signed form since they are supposed to send it before there appt???



Yes I do!  I forgot to add that in there.  My cards come with envelopes so I give them a self addressed stamped one.  I fold them in half and stick it around the bottom of the blue card.  Sorry I forgot that part.  LOL


----------



## bellacat

i'm curious, is your welcome packet held together in an evelopment folder?


----------



## Allsmiles7282

The tan thing, is wht is called an enclosure.  I get them from papersource.com  They hold 5x7 cards (and my cards are 5x7!)

I then stick the whole thing into a pink envelope (which I also get at papersource!) and mail it away.

BTW, I normally dont use tan, I normally use a dark chocolate enclosure, but last time I ordered they were out ot them.  lol.


----------



## zendianah

Thanks for sharing your welcome packet!  

I know expensive is relative.. but when you ask to use a song are you breaking the bank? Is it over 1,000.00 for each song?


----------



## elsaspet

I really love the ideas you have here.
I'm redoing a lot of my business paperwork this year, so you've given me a lot of wonderful ideas!
I love your work, and you seem to be great on the sales/marketing end as well.
Looking forward to all the tips you can send out way.
Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## bellacat

thanks for the link


----------



## Allsmiles7282

zendianah said:


> Thanks for sharing your welcome packet!
> 
> I know expensive is relative.. but when you ask to use a song are you breaking the bank? Is it over 1,000.00 for each song?



Nooooo!  I'd never spend that much.  However, none of my songs are top 40 songs either.  What I do is find an artist on myspace and write them.  Usually they don't charge you anything, it's one struggling artist helping another, ya know?  They generally just ask that you give them credit.

Nichole Nordemann is a Christian singer and all she asked was that I put "Some Music and Lyrics provided by NicholeNordemann.com" on my site. 

The only one I had to pay for was when I used a version of "Somewhere over the rainbow" and I think I paid around $150ish, I can't remember.  It was through BMG records, I believe.  I don't use it anymore but I thought that it was a fair price.

However, like I said, your best bet is to search out no name (yet!) people.  There is so truly AMAZING singers out there that just haven't been discovered yet.


----------



## Allsmiles7282

bellacat said:


> thanks for the link



anytime!


----------



## nkmaurer

So I am working on my new packet...thanks to your great idea! I think I am doing 4 post cards and tieing them together with a hole puncher and some ribbon. Or that is the plan right now.

I'm going to have two different ones.....one for seniors and one for families/kids

The front is going to be the welcome, back is tips, front of card 2 is portrait prices back is sample pics of some of the products i offer, 3 front and back has to do with ordering info, and 4 front and back is sitting fee info and all the important stuff and signatures....

I know exactly pretty much everything i want to put on them but an horrible with wording it in a pleasing/come to me way haha.... if that makes any since? I know this may be to much to ask but just curious if you could show a close up of some of your sheets to help give me ideas and make sure I'm not leaving something out? You've given out so much help already I understand if you don't want to show that much detail.

Thanks for everything and have a good christmas!


----------



## zendianah

Allsmiles7282 said:


> Nooooo! I'd never spend that much. However, none of my songs are top 40 songs either. What I do is find an artist on myspace and write them. Usually they don't charge you anything, it's one struggling artist helping another, ya know? They generally just ask that you give them credit.
> 
> Nichole Nordemann is a Christian singer and all she asked was that I put "Some Music and Lyrics provided by NicholeNordemann.com" on my site.
> 
> The only one I had to pay for was when I used a version of "Somewhere over the rainbow" and I think I paid around $150ish, I can't remember. It was through BMG records, I believe. I don't use it anymore but I thought that it was a fair price.
> 
> However, like I said, your best bet is to search out no name (yet!) people. There is so truly AMAZING singers out there that just haven't been discovered yet.


 
Thank you so much for the info!!  I have been trying to search for the Wedding Singer song - Grow old with you .. by Adam Sandler. I thought it would be a cute and fun song for my website.. I cant find the record company.. So I'll look on myspace.. What a great idea!.. 

BTW. Your work has always amazed me and its nice that you shared your info with us! Thank you


----------



## Allsmiles7282

zendianah said:


> BTW. Your work has always amazed me and its nice that you shared your info with us! Thank you



You are welcome and thank you for your kind words.  Merry Christmas.


----------

